# Tcm codes



## cyn77 (May 15, 2013)

WHEN WE KEY THE 99495 OR 99496 CODES DO WE INCLUDE THE HOSPITAL 
DATE OF ADMIT/DISCHARGE ON THE CMS 1500. ALSO SOME CONFUSION ON WHEN THE PATIENT HAS THERE F2F DO WE CHAREGE AN E/M VISIT THEN THE TCM CODE AFTER THE 30 DAYS. ANY INFO WILL HELP.
THANKS,
CINDY


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 17, 2013)

Cindy, do a search on this board for Transitional Care Management.  There are a couple of large threads posted that I am sure will answer your questions.


----------



## cyn77 (May 23, 2013)

*Questions about tcm codes*

Pam,
i read all the post about tcm codes, but no one seems to know the answer i asked.
Thanks,cindy:


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 3, 2013)

WHEN WE KEY THE 99495 OR 99496 CODES DO WE INCLUDE THE HOSPITAL 
DATE OF ADMIT/DISCHARGE ON THE CMS 1500. No, you're expected report day 30, not the discharge date. 


ALSO SOME CONFUSION ON WHEN THE PATIENT HAS THERE F2F DO WE CHAREGE AN E/M VISIT THEN THE TCM CODE AFTER THE 30 DAYS. No, the face to face is bundled in.  The TCM is billed on day 30. 

 ANY INFO WILL HELP.  
THANKS,


----------

